# Grouse hunting up sheep creek and diamond fork?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I just moved to Spanish Fork and I decided to get to work on finding new spots to hunt. I went after grouse this morning and even though I failed to get any I had a great time! I drove up Spanish Fork Canyon, turned off at Diamond Fork and hunted some areas that were aspen with a browsey understory. Looked promising but no birds. On the way home I found some other areas I would like to try on another day where the aspens intersperse with the pines a little more. I'm debating on whether I should hit these places up next or if there is some good grousing in sheep creek I should check out next. Anyone done much grousing in this area, and found more birds in one area over the other?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I haven't really looked for grouse in that area, but I can give a few tips of that general locale. Most of the bottom end of Diamond Fork coming from highway 6 is private property. There are some turkey's in that area, but again.. private property. Along that Diamond fork road, there at least one area that is gated, and look like private property, but is actually national forest. My assumption is there's more area like that. Check the DWR hunt planner for land ownership.

Keep driving along Diamond Fork, and you'll eventually hit gravel and come out at sheep creek, it does a big loop. There's also a back way into strawberry reservoir from sheep creek. (Beats driving all the way to Heber)

Somewhere, after the pavement ends in Diamond Fork, and the gravel road begins, there's a creek with some decent camping. Been meaning to scout out that area for awhile, but haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## RabbitSlayer48 (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm looking to find some grouse areas from cedar city south. If you want to go let me know. I can tell you that a couple of inches of snow on the ground is really helpful cuz if you see their tracks you know you are in the right area.


----------

